# Wow...



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Ran across this gem today. Reminds of those slideshows in continuing ed..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

:blink: Umm, filtering the t&p if it ever pops off, great idea.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Thats crazy. Did you ask the home owner about it?


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i am the home owner. my hot tub is on the other side of the wall. dont worry, there is an air break where it fills the tub.:yes:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Maybe no filter in the housing, just using it as an expensive coupling.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Ummm... Huh??!


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

Is that pvc or cpvc?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

pianoplumber said:


> Is that pvc or cpvc?


Looks like cpvc; not something I would like to install on a T&P.


----------



## pianoplumber (Apr 19, 2014)

In Minn., pvc is not allowed for water distribution. CPVC needs to be rated high enough for a 210 degree T&P. Also, I would hate to be in the hot tub if that thing ever had to do its job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

W w!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Incomprehensible.


----------

